# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  فوری فوری ! تغییر رشته به ریاضی ! منطق یا احساس ؟ خواهشا هرکس در توانش پاسخ بده !

## soratak

سلام دوستان عزیز 
میدونم حال اونایی که رتبه شون باب میلشون نبوده خوب نیست .. درکتون میکنم .. منم مثل شما .
یه سوال مهم داشتم که اگه کسی میتونه جواب بده ممنونش میشم .
آقا من تمام اهدافی که از بچگی داشتم و دارم و علایق اصلی ام حول محور رشته های ریاضی میچرخه ! (شخصا علاقه خاصی به فیزیک کاربردی دارم )
امسال کنکور تجربی دادم ولی چون طول سال هی به خودم میگفتم باید علایقت رو دنبال میکردی نه تقاضای جامعه رو .. باید رشته ریاضی میرفتی و ... خلاصه این فکر مریض باعث شد هم عمرم هدر بره هم باعث ناراحتی خودم و خانواده ام بشم .. 
ریاضی من تا سال سوم و قبل پیش خوب بود و میانگینم تو کانون 60، 70 بود . ما امسال پایین ترین درصد اختصاصیم بود چون در طول سال بیش از حد برای شیمی و زیست وقت گذاشتم و کم توجهی کردم 
ادعا هم نمیکنم خیلی عالیه ام تو ریاضی ..
با همه این تفاسیر بین منطق و احساس گیر کردم .. منطق میگه : برم تجربی رو ادامه بدم ، کنکور دادنش برام آسون تره و شانس قبولی تو رشته و دانشگاه خوب بیشتر ..
ولی احساس میگه : باید علاقه و آرزو هات رو دنبال کنی و هیچ وقت نترس از اینکه کم بیاری .. ( تو پرانتز میگم که من از آینده شغلی رشته ریاضی نمی ترسم و میدونم چطور باید گلیم خودمو از آب بکشم .. من از کنکورش میترسم ! این از نکته فرعی ش ) .. ( هدف کمی بلند مدت ترم اینه که بتونم مهارتی بیاموزم و با سرمایه متوسطی که دارم یا کسب و کاری راه بندازم و یا اپلای کنم .. من اصلا علاقه ای به مشاغل پزشکی و محیط های درمانی مثل بیمارستان ندارم و عاشق کارگروهی و کار با اشیا هستم )
هدف کوتاه مدت ترم اینه که رشته های مهندسی کم تقاضا تر مثل : مواد یا شیمی و ... این ها رو اما در یکی از دانشگاه های خوب تهران قبول بشم .. ( میدونم برای منه تجربی کمی بلند پروازانه ست ) .
حالا اگه شما بودید بین منطق و احساس کدوم رو انتخاب میکردید ؟ یا اگه توصیه ای دارید خوشحال میشم بشنوم .

----------


## pourya78

> سلام دوستان عزیز 
> میدونم حال اونایی که رتبه شون باب میلشون نبوده خوب نیست .. درکتون میکنم .. منم مثل شما .
> یه سوال مهم داشتم که اگه کسی میتونه جواب بده ممنونش میشم .
> آقا من تمام اهدافی که از بچگی داشتم و دارم و علایق اصلی ام حول محور رشته های ریاضی میچرخه ! (شخصا علاقه خاصی به فیزیک کاربردی دارم )
> امسال کنکور تجربی دادم ولی چون طول سال هی به خودم میگفتم باید علایقت رو دنبال میکردی نه تقاضای جامعه رو .. باید رشته ریاضی میرفتی و ... خلاصه این فکر مریض باعث شد هم عمرم هدر بره هم باعث ناراحتی خودم و خانواده ام بشم .. 
> ریاضی من تا سال سوم و قبل پیش خوب بود و میانگینم تو کانون 60، 70 بود . ما امسال پایین ترین درصد اختصاصیم بود چون در طول سال بیش از حد برای شیمی و زیست وقت گذاشتم و کم توجهی کردم 
> ادعا هم نمیکنم خیلی عالیه ام تو ریاضی ..
> با همه این تفاسیر بین منطق و احساس گیر کردم .. منطق میگه : برم تجربی رو ادامه بدم ، کنکور دادنش برام آسون تره و شانس قبولی تو رشته و دانشگاه خوب بیشتر ..
> ولی احساس میگه : باید علاقه و آرزو هات رو دنبال کنی و هیچ وقت نترس از اینکه کم بیاری .. ( تو پرانتز میگم که من از آینده شغلی رشته ریاضی نمی ترسم و میدونم چطور باید گلیم خودمو از آب بکشم .. من از کنکورش میترسم ! این از نکته فرعی ش ) .. ( هدف کمی بلند مدت ترم اینه که بتونم مهارتی بیاموزم و با سرمایه متوسطی که دارم یا کسب و کاری راه بندازم و یا اپلای کنم .. من اصلا علاقه ای به مشاغل پزشکی و محیط های درمانی مثل بیمارستان ندارم و عاشق کارگروهی و کار با اشیا هستم )
> ...


تو ریاضی قبول شدن اسونه برو دنبال اون تو تجربی چیزی گیرت نمیاد .

----------


## soratak

دیدم دوستانم رو سال قبل که خیلی کم میخوندن و رشته های نسبتا خوب و شهر خوب قبول شدن ! اما من با 5 کتاب جدید و 11 ماه وقت روبرو هستم !
 من نه حرفه ای اما در حد متناسبی برنامه نویسی رو هم بلدم و علاقه اصلی زندگیم حوضه های فناوریه ! اما از مشاغل پزشکی هیچ انتظاری ندارم و واقعا از نظر شخصیتی مناسبم نیستن .. همه این ها باعث شده انتخاب اینقدر برام سخت باشه

----------


## soratak

نبود کسی ؟

----------


## aliroshani

> نبود کسی ؟


نظر من اینه که اگه می تونین سال آینده پزشکی و یا دندون پزشکی بیارید حتما بمونید تجربی ولی اگه نمی تونید بیایید ریاضی ،البته قبول شدن در رشته ها و دانشگاه سطح اول کشور ریاضی شاید حتی سخت تر از پزشکی و دندون باشه برای شما. در هر صورت نظر من اینکه علاقه ممکنه تحت تاثیر عوامل زیادی (بی پولی و متفرعات) محو بشه

----------


## MrShafiee

داداش شر و ور دیگران گوش نده برو دنبال علاقت 
توی رشتت بهترین باشی کار هست و بهترین باشی
بنظر خودت بهترین ی کشور باشی بهتره یا ی پزشک که فقط 20 نفر بشناسنش؟
بخدا 99درصد فقط ادعای پزشکی دارن گول نخوری

----------


## Churchill

منم میخوام تغییر رشته بدم منتها با این رتبه ی پایینی در حد  که آوردم بر خلاف انتظارم کل خاندان رو مخم هستن که برو پرستاری وآزمایشگاه در صورتی که نمیدونم اصلا واسه چی اومدم تجربی و حتی یکسال پشت کنکورش موندم و دلیل اصلی اینه که کوچکترین علاقه ای بهش ندارم و قطعا هم نمیرم تا این چند روز که برام مثل جهنمه بگذره بعد یواش یواش بحث کنکور دوبازه و اینا رو پیش بکشم و آینده رو بریزم رو دایره واسشون که چقدر آینده داره ولی اونا هم مثل اکثر قریب به اتفاق خانواده های دیگه اتوپیا علوم پزشکی دارن و دیدشون اینهکه غیر از این همه بیکارن دارن از گشنگی میمیرن حقوق ثابت داره و................................................  ......
لعنت به هر کس که این دید رو تو جامعه جا انداخت

----------


## naazanin

منطق و احساس میگن که برید دنبال علاقه تون





> ( تو پرانتز میگم که من از آینده شغلی رشته ریاضی نمی ترسم و میدونم چطور باید گلیم خودمو از آب بکشم .. من از کنکورش میترسم ! این از نکته فرعی ش )


از الان با هر سطحی میتونید به برق و کامپیوتر شریف فکر کنید

----------


## soratak

> داداش شر و ور دیگران گوش نده برو دنبال علاقت 
> توی رشتت بهترین باشی کار هست و بهترین باشی
> بنظر خودت بهترین ی کشور باشی بهتره یا ی پزشک که فقط 20 نفر بشناسنش؟
> بخدا 99درصد فقط ادعای پزشکی دارن گول نخوری


ممنونم داداش واقعا منگنه ای که من توش گیر کردم داره تا سرحد جنون منو میبره .. 
واقعا حجم عظیمی از جامعه ( شاید واسه من حدود 95 درصد افرادی که باهاشون در ارتباطم )از مشکلات آینده شغلی رشته ریاضی میگن ولی من تا جایی که یادم هست همه ی اونهادنبال استخدامی بودن نه چیز دیگه ای !

----------


## soratak

> نظر من اینه که اگه می تونین سال آینده پزشکی و یا دندون پزشکی بیارید حتما بمونید تجربی ولی اگه نمی تونید بیایید ریاضی ،البته قبول شدن در رشته ها و دانشگاه سطح اول کشور ریاضی شاید حتی سخت تر از پزشکی و دندون باشه برای شما. در هر صورت نظر من اینکه علاقه ممکنه تحت تاثیر عوامل زیادی (بی پولی و متفرعات) محو بشه


ممنونم دوست عزیز
ولی من به علاقه بصورت تک بعدی نگاه نمیکنم .. من میدونم که با توجه به اینک علاقه دارم و براش برنامه هایی دارم میتونم موفق بشم .. 
من به فوتبال بیشتر از بسکتبال علاقه دارم ولی رشته ورزشی که توش فعالیت میکردم بسکتبال بود چون فهمیدم استعدادش رو دارم ولی اون علاقه صرف باعث نشد من برم فوتبال چون میدونستم موفقت چشم گیری یا حداقل توانایی بازی زیادی ندارم !!

----------


## soratak

> منم میخوام تغییر رشته بدم منتها با این رتبه ی پایینی در حد  که آوردم بر خلاف انتظارم کل خاندان رو مخم هستن که برو پرستاری وآزمایشگاه در صورتی که نمیدونم اصلا واسه چی اومدم تجربی و حتی یکسال پشت کنکورش موندم و دلیل اصلی اینه که کوچکترین علاقه ای بهش ندارم و قطعا هم نمیرم تا این چند روز که برام مثل جهنمه بگذره بعد یواش یواش بحث کنکور دوبازه و اینا رو پیش بکشم و آینده رو بریزم رو دایره واسشون که چقدر آینده داره ولی اونا هم مثل اکثر قریب به اتفاق خانواده های دیگه اتوپیا علوم پزشکی دارن و دیدشون اینهکه غیر از این همه بیکارن دارن از گشنگی میمیرن حقوق ثابت داره و................................................  ......
> لعنت به هر کس که این دید رو تو جامعه جا انداخت


دوست عزیز این شرایط رو من هم دارم .. به قول شما این اتوپیای پزشکی حتی توسط خود دانشجو های پزشکی مدام رد میشه اما کسی به این فکر نمیکنه که اون پزشکی که الان فلان مقدار درآمد داره حداقلش 9 و حتی اکثر 14 سال درآمد خاصی ندشته ! یعنی درآمدش بخور و نمیر بوده .. و همچنین با شرایط کاری سخت .. دوران تحصیلی دشوار ، کشیک های شبانه روزی و ... هزار مکافات دیگه هیچکی کوچکترین توجهی نداره ... همه فقط به پولی که الان دارند در میارن فکر میکنن .. البته که من قول میدم پزشک نما ها بیشتر از پزشکان دلسوز و کاربلد پول درمیارن ( هرچند خارج از انصافه که نگیم همون پزشکای کاربلدی که به فکر پول نیستند هم درآمدشون بالاست ) .. و یه نکته دیگه اینکه دید خانواده ها به ما ربات هایی هستند که مهم نیست چقدر روحیه ما با پزشکی و امثالهم متفاوت باشه و چقدر همخوانی نداشته باشه ولی حتما به راحتی با همه چیز کنار میایم و همه چی آرومه من اصلا افسرده نیستم و ... .
 و همچنین ب نظرتون الان یه پزشک متخصص نسبتا معروف درآمدش بیشتره یا کسی مثل دکتر اناری که حتی با اینکه پزشکی هم خوند و رتبه 1 تجربی هم بود پزشکی رو رها کرد و الان صد در صد از نظر پرستیژ کاری ، ارتباطات اجتماعی و کاری و رفاه شغلی بسیار راحت تر از یک پزشک و در مرحله بعد حتی پردرآمد تر از یک پزشکه !

----------


## soratak

> منطق و احساس میگن که برید دنبال علاقه تون
> 
> 
> 
> 
> از الان با هر سطحی میتونید به برق و کامپیوتر شریف فکر کنید


ممنونم ازتون واقعا ..
الان بعد از کلی تحقیق تصمیم گرفتم که با تمام وجود تا اوایل مهر برای هدفم بجنگم.. و اگه دیدم میتونم برای شریف بجنگم حتما این جنگ رو ادامه بدم ..و اگه نه احتمالا تن بدم به شرایطی که دارم !
امیدوارم راه درست رو انتخاب کنم و برای همتون آرزو موفقیت دارم واقعا .. امیدوارم یه روزی جامعه و کشور ما جایی برای دل جوون ها هم داشته باشه !

----------


## naazanin

> ممنونم ازتون واقعا ..
> الان بعد از کلی تحقیق تصمیم گرفتم که با تمام وجود تا اوایل مهر برای هدفم بجنگم.. و اگه دیدم میتونم برای شریف بجنگم حتما این جنگ رو ادامه بدم ..و اگه نه احتمالا تن بدم به شرایطی که دارم !
> امیدوارم راه درست رو انتخاب کنم و برای همتون آرزو موفقیت دارم واقعا .. امیدوارم یه روزی جامعه و کشور ما جایی برای دل جوون ها هم داشته باشه !



من دارم مسیر برعکس شما رو میرم  :Yahoo (94): 
از مهندسی اومدم  تجربی، و مطمئنم ذره ای بخاطر پول  و پرستیژ نبود تصمیمم 

برای مهندسی ک با انگیزه و علاقه درس بخونه کار هست. موفق باشید.

----------


## Sirbigwig1998

> سلام دوستان عزیز 
> میدونم حال اونایی که رتبه شون باب میلشون نبوده خوب نیست .. درکتون میکنم .. منم مثل شما .
> یه سوال مهم داشتم که اگه کسی میتونه جواب بده ممنونش میشم .
> آقا من تمام اهدافی که از بچگی داشتم و دارم و علایق اصلی ام حول محور رشته های ریاضی میچرخه ! (شخصا علاقه خاصی به فیزیک کاربردی دارم )
> امسال کنکور تجربی دادم ولی چون طول سال هی به خودم میگفتم باید علایقت رو دنبال میکردی نه تقاضای جامعه رو .. باید رشته ریاضی میرفتی و ... خلاصه این فکر مریض باعث شد هم عمرم هدر بره هم باعث ناراحتی خودم و خانواده ام بشم .. 
> ریاضی من تا سال سوم و قبل پیش خوب بود و میانگینم تو کانون 60، 70 بود . ما امسال پایین ترین درصد اختصاصیم بود چون در طول سال بیش از حد برای شیمی و زیست وقت گذاشتم و کم توجهی کردم 
> ادعا هم نمیکنم خیلی عالیه ام تو ریاضی ..
> با همه این تفاسیر بین منطق و احساس گیر کردم .. منطق میگه : برم تجربی رو ادامه بدم ، کنکور دادنش برام آسون تره و شانس قبولی تو رشته و دانشگاه خوب بیشتر ..
> ولی احساس میگه : باید علاقه و آرزو هات رو دنبال کنی و هیچ وقت نترس از اینکه کم بیاری .. ( تو پرانتز میگم که من از آینده شغلی رشته ریاضی نمی ترسم و میدونم چطور باید گلیم خودمو از آب بکشم .. من از کنکورش میترسم ! این از نکته فرعی ش ) .. ( هدف کمی بلند مدت ترم اینه که بتونم مهارتی بیاموزم و با سرمایه متوسطی که دارم یا کسب و کاری راه بندازم و یا اپلای کنم .. من اصلا علاقه ای به مشاغل پزشکی و محیط های درمانی مثل بیمارستان ندارم و عاشق کارگروهی و کار با اشیا هستم )
> ...


رفیق من معمولا حال ندارم برا کسی ریپلای کنم یعنی برام مهم نیست سوال و جواب بقیه اما یه حس خوب داشتم که انگار میتونم شمارو با حرفام بذارم تو راه درست
رفیق شما تو پونزده تا دانشگاه اول کشور هر رشته ای از رشتهای ریاضی بخونی معدل الف باشه زبان در سطح بالا و رزومه خفن داشته باشی به راحتی میتونی برای کشورای غربی بورسیه با فاند (یعنی بهت یه حقوقی هم میدن درس بخونی) براس مقاطع بالاتر بگیری البته هر کدوم ازین مواردی که گفتم تلاش و پشتکار میخواد
من یه کشور جهان سومی هستیم چون تو کشور وضع بیماری بد هست وضع دکترا خوبه
اما تو کشورای غربی اینطوری نیست
چرا؟
بطور مثل یه پزشک عمومی تو کانادا بین 60 تا 90 هزار دلار درامد سالیانه اما یه مهندس نرم افزار 150 هزار تا 200 هزار دلار
مهندسا و فنیه تاج سر کشورای جهان اول و پیشرفتن
پیشنهاد من:
علاقتو دنبال کن بخون یه دانشگاه سطح بالا قبول شو حتی اگرم نشه بری نفر اول هرچیزی باشی همیشه همه جا میخوانت و تو ایران 80 درصد کار پیدا کردن به عرضه و جربزه ربط داره بیست درصد به شرایط نگای دهن مردم نکن که غر غر میکنن کار نیست اکثر مردم متوسط و بازندن
بخون یه رشته مهندسی فنی یا حتی همون فیزیک که دوست داری تو یه دانشگاه خفن مثل دانشگاهای تهران یا شهرای خوب مثل شیراز اصفهان بخون از همون سال اول رو زبانت کار من دنبال رزومه و رابطه خوب با استاد باش بهت قول میدم تو اگر فیزیک شریف یا برق شیراز سال 98 قبول بشی اگر با پشتکار باشی سال 1403 ایران نیستی
* دنبال بورسیه با فاند باش بدون فاند اینکه بری یه کشور دیگه پول بدی درس بخونی دوزار فایده نداره
* هیچکدوم از رشتهای تجربی اگر توشون خوب باشی شرایط بورس و مزایاشون مثل فنی مهندسیا نیست و نخواهد بود نهایتا بتونی اینجا برا خودت کسی باشی
* چیزی که واضحه به شما پزشکی شهید بهشتی بدن ولی عشق نداشته باشی بعد یه سال مشروط میشی میخوری زمین تو زندگی افسرده میشی برو دنبال عشقت ولی تو سطح و کیفیت بالا
موفق باشی

----------


## رهی

> سلام دوستان عزیز 
> میدونم حال اونایی که رتبه شون باب میلشون نبوده خوب نیست .. درکتون میکنم .. منم مثل شما .
> یه سوال مهم داشتم که اگه کسی میتونه جواب بده ممنونش میشم .
> آقا من تمام اهدافی که از بچگی داشتم و دارم و علایق اصلی ام حول محور رشته های ریاضی میچرخه ! (شخصا علاقه خاصی به فیزیک کاربردی دارم )
> امسال کنکور تجربی دادم ولی چون طول سال هی به خودم میگفتم باید علایقت رو دنبال میکردی نه تقاضای جامعه رو .. باید رشته ریاضی میرفتی و ... خلاصه این فکر مریض باعث شد هم عمرم هدر بره هم باعث ناراحتی خودم و خانواده ام بشم .. 
> ریاضی من تا سال سوم و قبل پیش خوب بود و میانگینم تو کانون 60، 70 بود . ما امسال پایین ترین درصد اختصاصیم بود چون در طول سال بیش از حد برای شیمی و زیست وقت گذاشتم و کم توجهی کردم 
> ادعا هم نمیکنم خیلی عالیه ام تو ریاضی ..
> با همه این تفاسیر بین منطق و احساس گیر کردم .. منطق میگه : برم تجربی رو ادامه بدم ، کنکور دادنش برام آسون تره و شانس قبولی تو رشته و دانشگاه خوب بیشتر ..
> ولی احساس میگه : باید علاقه و آرزو هات رو دنبال کنی و هیچ وقت نترس از اینکه کم بیاری .. ( تو پرانتز میگم که من از آینده شغلی رشته ریاضی نمی ترسم و میدونم چطور باید گلیم خودمو از آب بکشم .. من از کنکورش میترسم ! این از نکته فرعی ش ) .. ( هدف کمی بلند مدت ترم اینه که بتونم مهارتی بیاموزم و با سرمایه متوسطی که دارم یا کسب و کاری راه بندازم و یا اپلای کنم .. من اصلا علاقه ای به مشاغل پزشکی و محیط های درمانی مثل بیمارستان ندارم و عاشق کارگروهی و کار با اشیا هستم )
> ...


سلام

من خیلی دقیق می تونم راهنمایی ت کنم. اولا اصلا نا امید نباش. رشته ریاضی رو دنبال کن.
سرمایه چقدر داری؟ احتمالا دوست نداری پاسخ بدی. ولی رک و راست بهت بگم زیر 500 تا اگر داری یعنی هیچی نداری و با 500 هم باید فکر همین کشورای داغون برادر باشی. بهترینش ترکیه. (اگر بیشتر داری بهم تو پی وی بگو بهت بگم همین الان کجا بری)

در کل اگر سرمایه ت خوبه اول آیلتس بگیر و سریع اپلای کن. یادت باشه آیلتس شده 2.8 علی الحساب.

اگر نه. همین الان برای خوندن ریاضی اقدام کن. قول می دم موفق می شی. شک نکن.

----------


## Sirbigwig1998

دوست عزیز در ادامه پی ام بالا بگم شریف و دانشگاهای تهران فقط خوب نیست الان 40 درصد بورسیه هارو دارن از دانشگاه شیراز و اصفهان میگیرن گور این چیزا رو نخور برای بورسیه هم نگاه به اسم نمیدازن نگاه مینذازن تراز اول باشه دانشگاه
بدرود

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط soratak


سلام دوستان عزیز 
میدونم حال اونایی که رتبه شون باب میلشون نبوده خوب نیست .. درکتون میکنم .. منم مثل شما .
یه سوال مهم داشتم که اگه کسی میتونه جواب بده ممنونش میشم .
آقا من تمام اهدافی که از بچگی داشتم و دارم و علایق اصلی ام حول محور رشته های ریاضی میچرخه ! (شخصا علاقه خاصی به فیزیک کاربردی دارم )
امسال کنکور تجربی دادم ولی چون طول سال هی به خودم میگفتم باید علایقت رو دنبال میکردی نه تقاضای جامعه رو .. باید رشته ریاضی میرفتی و ... خلاصه این فکر مریض باعث شد هم عمرم هدر بره هم باعث ناراحتی خودم و خانواده ام بشم .. 
ریاضی من تا سال سوم و قبل پیش خوب بود و میانگینم تو کانون 60، 70 بود . ما امسال پایین ترین درصد اختصاصیم بود چون در طول سال بیش از حد برای شیمی و زیست وقت گذاشتم و کم توجهی کردم 
ادعا هم نمیکنم خیلی عالیه ام تو ریاضی ..
با همه این تفاسیر بین منطق و احساس گیر کردم .. منطق میگه : برم تجربی رو ادامه بدم ، کنکور دادنش برام آسون تره و شانس قبولی تو رشته و دانشگاه خوب بیشتر ..
ولی احساس میگه : باید علاقه و آرزو هات رو دنبال کنی و هیچ وقت نترس از اینکه کم بیاری .. ( تو پرانتز میگم که من از آینده شغلی رشته ریاضی نمی ترسم و میدونم چطور باید گلیم خودمو از آب بکشم .. من از کنکورش میترسم ! این از نکته فرعی ش ) .. ( هدف کمی بلند مدت ترم اینه که بتونم مهارتی بیاموزم و با سرمایه متوسطی که دارم یا کسب و کاری راه بندازم و یا اپلای کنم .. من اصلا علاقه ای به مشاغل پزشکی و محیط های درمانی مثل بیمارستان ندارم و عاشق کارگروهی و کار با اشیا هستم )
هدف کوتاه مدت ترم اینه که رشته های مهندسی کم تقاضا تر مثل : مواد یا شیمی و ... این ها رو اما در یکی از دانشگاه های خوب تهران قبول بشم .. ( میدونم برای منه تجربی کمی بلند پروازانه ست ) .
حالا اگه شما بودید بین منطق و احساس کدوم رو انتخاب میکردید ؟ یا اگه توصیه ای دارید خوشحال میشم بشنوم .


چه عجب یکی پیدا شد اینوری غش کنه 
خُب ببین اون رشته هایی که گفتی ( مثل شیمی و مواد ) قبول شدنش حتی در دانشگاه های تاپ تهران کار سختی نیست
شیمی رو که حتی با کنکور تجربی هم میتونی بری ( البته نه مهندسی شیمی )
توصیه من به شما 100% اینه که علاقه ات رو دنبال کنی چون قطعا موفق تر میشی
من با حرف خیلی از دوستان که میگن ریاضی بازار کار نداره مخالفم
اتفاقا ریاضی بازار کار خوبی داره منتها برای کسی که مهارت بلد باشه
و اگه یه دانشگاه خوب هم درس خونده باشه که دیگه عالیه
اما فارغ التحصیل های اکثر دانشگاه های فعلی بسیار تنبل و خرفت هستن متاسفانه 
و به دلیل رشد قارچ گونه دانشگاه های داغون و کیفیت افتضاح اساتیدشون
رسما هیچی بلد نیستن و قطعا موقع ورود به بازار کار عقب میمونن از خیلی ها
واسه همین میگن ریاضی بازار کار نداره
در حالی که اگه مهارتی بیش از آنچه عموم فارغ التحصیل ها بلد هستن رو بلد باشی رو هوا میزننت
اگر هم هدفت اپلای و این موارد هست که قطعا از ریاضی راحت تر میتونی اقدام کنی
*

----------


## soratak

> من دارم مسیر برعکس شما رو میرم 
> از مهندسی اومدم  تجربی، و مطمئنم ذره ای بخاطر پول  و پرستیژ نبود تصمیمم 
> 
> برای مهندسی ک با انگیزه و علاقه درس بخونه کار هست. موفق باشید.


امیدوارم که موفق باشید و سربلند تو رشتتون .. این کشور به درمانگران با انگیزه نیاز داره .. من گوشم خیلی دچار مشکل شده بود اما تو استان من پیش هر متخصصی که رفتم کسی نتوست بفهمه مشکل چیه .. تا اینکه توی مسافرت به یه شهر بزرگ تر بالاخره یه نفر پیدا شد مشکل ما رو پیدا کرد .. توی استان های کوچیکتر بطور کل در حوضه درمان ( پزشک ،داروساز ، پرستار و ...) افراد با استعداد و کاربلد کم هست .. امیدوارم همه دوستان علاقه مند بتونند که سطح سلامت شهرای کوچکتر روحداقل ارتقا بدن

----------


## soratak

> رفیق من معمولا حال ندارم برا کسی ریپلای کنم یعنی برام مهم نیست سوال و جواب بقیه اما یه حس خوب داشتم که انگار میتونم شمارو با حرفام بذارم تو راه درست
> رفیق شما تو پونزده تا دانشگاه اول کشور هر رشته ای از رشتهای ریاضی بخونی معدل الف باشه زبان در سطح بالا و رزومه خفن داشته باشی به راحتی میتونی برای کشورای غربی بورسیه با فاند (یعنی بهت یه حقوقی هم میدن درس بخونی) براس مقاطع بالاتر بگیری البته هر کدوم ازین مواردی که گفتم تلاش و پشتکار میخواد
> من یه کشور جهان سومی هستیم چون تو کشور وضع بیماری بد هست وضع دکترا خوبه
> اما تو کشورای غربی اینطوری نیست
> چرا؟
> بطور مثل یه پزشک عمومی تو کانادا بین 60 تا 90 هزار دلار درامد سالیانه اما یه مهندس نرم افزار 150 هزار تا 200 هزار دلار
> مهندسا و فنیه تاج سر کشورای جهان اول و پیشرفتن
> پیشنهاد من:
> علاقتو دنبال کن بخون یه دانشگاه سطح بالا قبول شو حتی اگرم نشه بری نفر اول هرچیزی باشی همیشه همه جا میخوانت و تو ایران 80 درصد کار پیدا کردن به عرضه و جربزه ربط داره بیست درصد به شرایط نگای دهن مردم نکن که غر غر میکنن کار نیست اکثر مردم متوسط و بازندن
> ...


خیلی خیلی ممنونم ازت دوست عزیز و تشکر ب خاطر وقتی که گذاشتی و تایپیدی ..
حرفات خیلی روحیه بخش بود و ازشون استفاده کردم واقعا .. امیدوارم که توی تک تک انتخابای زندگیت درست ترین راه رو انتخاب کنید 
درواقع من دانشگاه رو بیشتر ی بستر برای کار های بعدی و مهارت های بعدی که میخوام یادبگیرم میبینم .. و خب اگر این دانشگاه هرچه در شهر بزرگتر و پرارتباط تری مثل تهران باشه راه برای چیز هایی که میخوام باز تره .. بله من احتمال خیلی قوی اپلای کنم و حداکثر تلاشم رو برای فراهم کردن شرایطش میکنم .. حوضه هایی که دوست دارم توش فعالیت داشته باشم اکثرا ارتباط تنگاتنگی با رشته های ریاضی دارند و من چون توی شهر کوچیکی با امکانات کم بزرگ شدم و دانش و اطلاعاتم نسبت به خیلی چیز ا کم بوده واسه همین دوست دارم رشته و دانشگاه بهتر بیارم تا بتونم اون بستر رو برای یادگیری فراهم کنم .. میدونم انتظار ماورائی از داشنگاه ها ندارم اما هرچی باشه بیس خوبی برای منه دور افتاده از همه چیزه !!
بازم ممنونم ازتون

----------


## soratak

> سلام
> 
> من خیلی دقیق می تونم راهنمایی ت کنم. اولا اصلا نا امید نباش. رشته ریاضی رو دنبال کن.
> سرمایه چقدر داری؟ احتمالا دوست نداری پاسخ بدی. ولی رک و راست بهت بگم زیر 500 تا اگر داری یعنی هیچی نداری و با 500 هم باید فکر همین کشورای داغون برادر باشی. بهترینش ترکیه. (اگر بیشتر داری بهم تو پی وی بگو بهت بگم همین الان کجا بری)
> 
> در کل اگر سرمایه ت خوبه اول آیلتس بگیر و سریع اپلای کن. یادت باشه آیلتس شده 2.8 علی الحساب.
> 
> اگر نه. همین الان برای خوندن ریاضی اقدام کن. قول می دم موفق می شی. شک نکن.


سلام
نه راستش دوست عزیز زیر 500 که هیچ زیر 200 سرمایه دارم ... اونم پس انداز روز مبادای یه عمر معلمی والدینمه که واقعا به خودم اجازه نمیدم بهش فکر کنم الان !! این شرایطیه که حداقل 80 درصد مردم باهاش روبرو هستند و چیز عجیبی نیست ! من میخوام از خودم و عشق و علاقه و ( امیدوارم استعدادم ) مایه بذارم 
واقعا مرسی که روحیه دادی و وقت گذاشتی .. امیدوارم موفق باشی

----------


## soratak

> *
> چه عجب یکی پیدا شد اینوری غش کنه 
> خُب ببین اون رشته هایی که گفتی ( مثل شیمی و مواد ) قبول شدنش حتی در دانشگاه های تاپ تهران کار سختی نیست
> شیمی رو که حتی با کنکور تجربی هم میتونی بری ( البته نه مهندسی شیمی )
> توصیه من به شما 100% اینه که علاقه ات رو دنبال کنی چون قطعا موفق تر میشی
> من با حرف خیلی از دوستان که میگن ریاضی بازار کار نداره مخالفم
> اتفاقا ریاضی بازار کار خوبی داره منتها برای کسی که مهارت بلد باشه
> و اگه یه دانشگاه خوب هم درس خونده باشه که دیگه عالیه
> اما فارغ التحصیل های اکثر دانشگاه های فعلی بسیار تنبل و خرفت هستن متاسفانه 
> ...


قطعا و صددرصد با صحبت هات موافقم 
من اصلا قصدم مدرک گرفتن نیست .. من اگه بخوام مدرک بگیرم که چی آسون تر از مدرک دانشگاه آزاد .. من چون به واسطه جبر جغرافیایی ( استان محروم ) نتونستم تو سنین پایین تر اون چیزایی رو که دوست دارم یادبگیرم الان میخوام تو دانشگاه و با شرایطی که میتونم تو شهر بزرگتر برای خودم فراهم کنم اون مهارت ها رو یادبگیرم .. 
ممنون ازتون

----------


## رهی

> سلام
> نه راستش دوست عزیز زیر 500 که هیچ زیر 200 سرمایه دارم ... اونم پس انداز روز مبادای یه عمر معلمی والدینمه که واقعا به خودم اجازه نمیدم بهش فکر کنم الان !! این شرایطیه که حداقل 80 درصد مردم باهاش روبرو هستند و چیز عجیبی نیست ! من میخوام از خودم و عشق و علاقه و ( امیدوارم استعدادم ) مایه بذارم 
> واقعا مرسی که روحیه دادی و وقت گذاشتی .. امیدوارم موفق باشی


شک نکن که موفق می شی. خیلی تلاش کن و کم نذار.

شرایط مالی خود من خیلی خیلی خیلی بدتره پس اصلا نگران نباش. صرفا به این جهت گفتم چون اوضاع که یه ذره بد شد اکثر دوستای من مهاجرت کردن. یکی ترکیه یکی پاکستان یه گروه یه جای دیگه ..... . زندگی اونور خیلی خرج داره. بد به ما ایرانی ها خیلی بدی و ظلم می کنند و رفتار توهین آمیزی دارن.

آفرین با همین روحیه عشق و علاقه ت رو دنبال کن.

----------


## mmr

ازالانم میشه؟؟


> منطق و احساس میگن که برید دنبال علاقه تون
> 
> 
> 
> 
> از الان با هر سطحی میتونید به برق و کامپیوتر شریف فکر کنید

----------


## ali.asghar

> سلام دوستان عزیز 
> میدونم حال اونایی که رتبه شون باب میلشون نبوده خوب نیست .. درکتون میکنم .. منم مثل شما .
> یه سوال مهم داشتم که اگه کسی میتونه جواب بده ممنونش میشم .
> آقا من تمام اهدافی که از بچگی داشتم و دارم و علایق اصلی ام حول محور رشته های ریاضی میچرخه ! (شخصا علاقه خاصی به فیزیک کاربردی دارم )
> امسال کنکور تجربی دادم ولی چون طول سال هی به خودم میگفتم باید علایقت رو دنبال میکردی نه تقاضای جامعه رو .. باید رشته ریاضی میرفتی و ... خلاصه این فکر مریض باعث شد هم عمرم هدر بره هم باعث ناراحتی خودم و خانواده ام بشم .. 
> ریاضی من تا سال سوم و قبل پیش خوب بود و میانگینم تو کانون 60، 70 بود . ما امسال پایین ترین درصد اختصاصیم بود چون در طول سال بیش از حد برای شیمی و زیست وقت گذاشتم و کم توجهی کردم 
> ادعا هم نمیکنم خیلی عالیه ام تو ریاضی ..
> با همه این تفاسیر بین منطق و احساس گیر کردم .. منطق میگه : برم تجربی رو ادامه بدم ، کنکور دادنش برام آسون تره و شانس قبولی تو رشته و دانشگاه خوب بیشتر ..
> ولی احساس میگه : باید علاقه و آرزو هات رو دنبال کنی و هیچ وقت نترس از اینکه کم بیاری .. ( تو پرانتز میگم که من از آینده شغلی رشته ریاضی نمی ترسم و میدونم چطور باید گلیم خودمو از آب بکشم .. من از کنکورش میترسم ! این از نکته فرعی ش ) .. ( هدف کمی بلند مدت ترم اینه که بتونم مهارتی بیاموزم و با سرمایه متوسطی که دارم یا کسب و کاری راه بندازم و یا اپلای کنم .. من اصلا علاقه ای به مشاغل پزشکی و محیط های درمانی مثل بیمارستان ندارم و عاشق کارگروهی و کار با اشیا هستم )
> ...


بنظر من باید کار درامد وعلاقه رو با هم سنجید در کنکور ریاضی رتبه اوردن خیلی اسونه اما مثلا رشته  ی فیزیک کاربردی کاری توش نیست  از طرفی محیط وشرایط بیمارستان هم برای هر کسی خوشایند نیست بنظرم در ریاضی اگه به رشته ای علاقه داری وکار ودرامد خوبی داره بری بهتره کنکور تجربی وریاضی از نظر درس زیاد با هم اختلاف ندارند  ههر هر صورت انتخاب با خودته برو با فارغ از تحصیل های رشته های مورد علاقه ات حرف بزن با محیط کارشون اشنا شو بعد تصمیم بگیر

----------


## gloria1370

> سلام دوستان عزیز 
> میدونم حال اونایی که رتبه شون باب میلشون نبوده خوب نیست .. درکتون میکنم .. منم مثل شما .
> یه سوال مهم داشتم که اگه کسی میتونه جواب بده ممنونش میشم .
> آقا من تمام اهدافی که از بچگی داشتم و دارم و علایق اصلی ام حول محور رشته های ریاضی میچرخه ! (شخصا علاقه خاصی به فیزیک کاربردی دارم )
> امسال کنکور تجربی دادم ولی چون طول سال هی به خودم میگفتم باید علایقت رو دنبال میکردی نه تقاضای جامعه رو .. باید رشته ریاضی میرفتی و ... خلاصه این فکر مریض باعث شد هم عمرم هدر بره هم باعث ناراحتی خودم و خانواده ام بشم .. 
> ریاضی من تا سال سوم و قبل پیش خوب بود و میانگینم تو کانون 60، 70 بود . ما امسال پایین ترین درصد اختصاصیم بود چون در طول سال بیش از حد برای شیمی و زیست وقت گذاشتم و کم توجهی کردم 
> ادعا هم نمیکنم خیلی عالیه ام تو ریاضی ..
> با همه این تفاسیر بین منطق و احساس گیر کردم .. منطق میگه : برم تجربی رو ادامه بدم ، کنکور دادنش برام آسون تره و شانس قبولی تو رشته و دانشگاه خوب بیشتر ..
> ولی احساس میگه : باید علاقه و آرزو هات رو دنبال کنی و هیچ وقت نترس از اینکه کم بیاری .. ( تو پرانتز میگم که من از آینده شغلی رشته ریاضی نمی ترسم و میدونم چطور باید گلیم خودمو از آب بکشم .. من از کنکورش میترسم ! این از نکته فرعی ش ) .. ( هدف کمی بلند مدت ترم اینه که بتونم مهارتی بیاموزم و با سرمایه متوسطی که دارم یا کسب و کاری راه بندازم و یا اپلای کنم .. من اصلا علاقه ای به مشاغل پزشکی و محیط های درمانی مثل بیمارستان ندارم و عاشق کارگروهی و کار با اشیا هستم )
> ...


علاقه حرف اولو میزنه

----------


## ali13791379

من دوتا چیز رو بهت میگم گوش بگیر 
1_پسرخالم رشتش ریاضی بود همه بش گفتن هیچی نمیشی با این رشتت خدا شاهده الان نزدیک 30 سالشه داره تو کانادا هم داره درس میخونه (با هزینه خود دولت کانادا)هم داره کار میکنه ماهی 5000هزار دلار حقوق ثابتشه با احتساب دلار 16000تومن میشه 80 میلیون تومن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!یعنی اندازه یه فوق تخصص مغز و اعصاب تازه خیلی دانشگاه خوبی هم درس نخوند ولی خیلی باجربزه بود و وحشتناک زرنگ

2_یکی دیگه از دوستام که پارسال کنکور داد تجربی خیلی بد اومد امسال تجربی داد عمران اصفهان در اومد الان هم خیلی خوشحاله میگه بهترین کار رو کردم

دیگه خود دانی

----------


## Misto

> سلام دوستان عزیز 
> میدونم حال اونایی که رتبه شون باب میلشون نبوده خوب نیست .. درکتون میکنم .. منم مثل شما .
> یه سوال مهم داشتم که اگه کسی میتونه جواب بده ممنونش میشم .
> آقا من تمام اهدافی که از بچگی داشتم و دارم و علایق اصلی ام حول محور رشته های ریاضی میچرخه ! (شخصا علاقه خاصی به فیزیک کاربردی دارم )
> امسال کنکور تجربی دادم ولی چون طول سال هی به خودم میگفتم باید علایقت رو دنبال میکردی نه تقاضای جامعه رو .. باید رشته ریاضی میرفتی و ... خلاصه این فکر مریض باعث شد هم عمرم هدر بره هم باعث ناراحتی خودم و خانواده ام بشم .. 
> ریاضی من تا سال سوم و قبل پیش خوب بود و میانگینم تو کانون 60، 70 بود . ما امسال پایین ترین درصد اختصاصیم بود چون در طول سال بیش از حد برای شیمی و زیست وقت گذاشتم و کم توجهی کردم 
> ادعا هم نمیکنم خیلی عالیه ام تو ریاضی ..
> با همه این تفاسیر بین منطق و احساس گیر کردم .. منطق میگه : برم تجربی رو ادامه بدم ، کنکور دادنش برام آسون تره و شانس قبولی تو رشته و دانشگاه خوب بیشتر ..
> ولی احساس میگه : باید علاقه و آرزو هات رو دنبال کنی و هیچ وقت نترس از اینکه کم بیاری .. ( تو پرانتز میگم که من از آینده شغلی رشته ریاضی نمی ترسم و میدونم چطور باید گلیم خودمو از آب بکشم .. من از کنکورش میترسم ! این از نکته فرعی ش ) .. ( هدف کمی بلند مدت ترم اینه که بتونم مهارتی بیاموزم و با سرمایه متوسطی که دارم یا کسب و کاری راه بندازم و یا اپلای کنم .. من اصلا علاقه ای به مشاغل پزشکی و محیط های درمانی مثل بیمارستان ندارم و عاشق کارگروهی و کار با اشیا هستم )
> ...


من دقیقا همین کارو کردم با اینکه رشته ام تجربی بود ، کنکور ریاضی دادم و مهندسی کامپیوتر قبول شدم ... و خب الان پشیمونم از کارم  :Yahoo (101): 
ببین برو مطمئن شو تمام دروس ریاضی رو بلد و از پسش برمیای بعد ... من خودم چون عاشق کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسی بودم رفتم این رشته ولی خب محیطش با چیزی  ک فکر میکردم خیلی فرق داشت از درساش زده شدم و حالا مرخصی گرفتم که مجدد بیام کنکور خودمو حتی برای یه بار هم ک شده امتحان بدم ... 
علاقه داشتن شرط نیست مهم مهارت داشتنشه ... اگه مهارت لازم تو ریاضی رو داری و مطمئنی ک کم نمیاری چرا که نه برو ...

----------

